# T-DSL mit einer arcor eMailadresse geht nicht



## meister-sepp (2. April 2004)

Ich habe nun T-DSL und einen Internetzugang von GMX, jetzt funktioniert aber meine Emailadresse von arcor nicht mehr. Ich kann eMail emofangen aber nicht senden. Was soll ich tun? Ich kann und will nicht auf meine arcor eMailadresse verzichten.

MfG

meister-sepp

PS. Ich bin kein Computerfreak!


----------

